# Purigen question



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I have read many people adding Purigen to help lower their nitrate number. How is this done? My guess is to put some in a bag or pantyhose and put it in one of the trays in the canister but does it matter which order?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Purigen needs to be placed in a fine mesh media bag to prevent the small particles from escaping. It should be placed in your filter so that it is in the cleanest flow of filtered water to prevent fouling.

It can be regenerated multiple times as long as you follow the instructions. Never let the media dry out, it should be kept moist at all times.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Deeda. I think they sell the mesh bags that I can put the Purigen in and for a canister filter, it goes on the very top tray right?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The top tray in a canister filter is usually where the cleanest filtered water exists the filter but you will need to check your filter instructions. Purigen would be considered 'chemical' media, similar to where carbon media would be placed in the filter.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Excellent...that's where the carbon pack is so I will put it there. Thanks Deeda.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

It prevents nitrate by absobing Dissolved Organic Compounds (DOC) from the water column very similar to what plants do. I would use the 100ML that comes with the bag. The Fine Mesh Bag as Deeda suggested needs to be emphasized as the media is extremely small and will escape most normal mesh bags.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Walzon1, not knowing how small they are, I bought the Purigen in the container without the mesh. I think they sell the bags made especially for Purigen so I will have to buy those now. Live and learn.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

NJmomie, I did the same thing and bought the bags as an afterthought.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just to clarify my mistake Purigen actully absorbs Nitrogenous compounds which will prevent them from turning into nitrate. While Purigen does absorb DOC this is actually has to with the Carbon cycle and not the Nitrogen cycle, sorry if there was any confusion.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

walzon1 said:


> Just to clarify my mistake Purigen actully absorbs Nitrogenous compounds which will prevent them from turning into nitrate. While Purigen does absorb DOC this is actually has to with the Carbon cycle and not the Nitrogen cycle, sorry if there was any confusion.


There was no confusion walzon1 because I blank out when you start into the chemistry of things anyway....LOL


----------

